# Is this fixable or total loss?



## E92bimmer_ (Dec 23, 2021)

Jack_88 said:


> Forgot to add the caveat, that's just from me guessing everything it needs. It could have something I'm missing that immediately makes it impractical to try to salvage it. An accurate assessment of damage is essential before going for it.


Yea im currently waiting on my insurance inspection to see how much its going to be to fix it. As far as i know the front bumper passenger fender passenger axle/tire and passenger headlights need to be replaced. I am really only concerned about the airbags and how to go about it.


----------



## E92bimmer_ (Dec 23, 2021)

E92bimmer_ said:


> Yea im currently waiting on my insurance inspection to see how much its going to be to fix it. As far as i know the front bumper passenger fender passenger axle/tire and passenger headlights need to be replaced. I am really only concerned about the airbags and how to go about it.


Oh & battery connector needs to be replaced also due to airbag deployment but those are like 20 bucks


----------



## Jack_88 (Mar 20, 2020)

E92bimmer_ said:


> Yea im currently waiting on my insurance inspection to see how much its going to be to fix it. As far as i know the front bumper passenger fender passenger axle/tire and passenger headlights need to be replaced. I am really only concerned about the airbags and how to go about it.


Airbags need to be replaced with the battery having been disconnected for at least 15 minutes, and then the airbag module has to be sent to a specialty place, I've used Airbag Systems out of Allen Texas. They were like $65 when I did it, though mine just had some erroneous errors that wouldn't clear, there was no accident, a fact they were kind enough to verify for me before resetting everything! Once reinstalled, all has been well. Just make sure you give the connectors a decent cleaning and use dielectric grease on them when installing the replacement airbags to ensure they don't have any issues. I'd look for the airbags on ebay, you may have to get pieces with the wrong color trim and have it painted or dyed, since some models are getting hard to find them for.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Jack_88 said:


> Airbags need to be replaced with the battery having been disconnected for at least 15 minutes, and then the airbag module has to be sent to a specialty place, I've used Airbag Systems out of Allen Texas. They were like $65 when I did it, though mine just had some erroneous errors that wouldn't clear, there was no accident, a fact they were kind enough to verify for me before resetting everything! Once reinstalled, all has been well. Just make sure you give the connectors a decent cleaning and use dielectric grease on them when installing the replacement airbags to ensure they don't have any issues. I'd look for the airbags on ebay, you may have to get pieces with the wrong color trim and have it painted or dyed, since some models are getting hard to find them for.


1. Airbags DO NOT ‘need to be replaced if disconnected for 15 minutes’. Nonsense

2. A standard SRS tool can reset modules, no need to send them anywhere


----------



## Jack_88 (Mar 20, 2020)

ard said:


> 1. Airbags DO NOT ‘need to be replaced if disconnected for 15 minutes’. Nonsense
> 
> 2. A standard SRS tool can reset modules, no need to send them anywhere


1. You misread that, I'm saying unplug the battery for at least 15 minutes before reinstalling the new airbags. You want to be sure there isn't any power in the system when playing with those.

2. Those tools can reset codes, but at least on my E39, you can't reset them if there is crash data or another internal fault. The code reader is $30 cheaper than sending it out, but for the $30, why go with the thing that might work but probably won't?


----------



## grc810 (Mar 24, 2021)

F87Sy said:


> Sorry to see this.
> 
> My last rear ended accident, I paid the cash out of pocket to fix the lady's car.
> 
> ...


LS swap?......Now that would be interesting to see!


----------



## mmoffitt (Mar 30, 2013)

E92bimmer_ said:


> Reliability is key 🤓


Reliability is key? that goes for anything...so don't buy another BMW.it's a going to be a new year explore your options! good luck sir Be well in the NEW YEAR!


----------



## Rpman69 (Mar 4, 2013)

E92bimmer_ said:


> so I rear ended somebody coming home from work Which wasn’t completely my fault but I was wondering if this is going to be an easy fix or is it a total loss due to the fact that the airbags deployed but I did receive an airbag recall in the mail saying that my airbags needed to be replaced ASAP and it would be free. This is my baby and I want to do whatever to keep her.
> I would appreciate the feedback & opinions
> View attachment 1048212
> 
> ...


Sorry for that this had to happen I know the feeling but im sure it’s 100% total loss . Again it’s more cheaper for the insurance to pay the car then to fix it


----------



## friz frreleng (Nov 28, 2017)

Jack_88 said:


> It's repairable, but insurance will likely total it. If you can do much of it yourself, you can order the airbags and damaged bodywork/support structure online from junkyard cars, I'd guess around $3500-4500 to get the bits and paint what needs painting, plus whatever programming is needed for the module. There's a place in Texas you can send the airbag module to to clear the accident data.
> Wouldn't the insurance company keep the car if they "total" it? Geico did that with my wife's Ford Sportrac when when she rolled it (a 2nd time). Then they cancelled her.


----------



## shea051702 (Apr 15, 2018)

E92bimmer_ said:


> so I rear ended somebody coming home from work Which wasn’t completely my fault but I was wondering if this is going to be an easy fix or is it a total loss due to the fact that the airbags deployed but I did receive an airbag recall in the mail saying that my airbags needed to be replaced ASAP and it would be free. This is my baby and I want to do whatever to keep her.
> I would appreciate the feedback & opinions
> View attachment 1048212
> 
> ...


I’m


E92bimmer_ said:


> so I rear ended somebody coming home from work Which wasn’t completely my fault but I was wondering if this is going to be an easy fix or is it a total loss due to the fact that the airbags deployed but I did receive an airbag recall in the mail saying that my airbags needed to be replaced ASAP and it would be free. This is my baby and I want to do whatever to keep her.
> I would appreciate the feedback & opinions
> View attachment 1048212
> 
> ...


Hello, I live in New York and have an e90 2006 bmw 325xi that was destroyed in Hurricane ida and have a lot of parts. Contact me if interested in any.


----------



## F87Sy (Jun 4, 2021)

grc810 said:


> LS swap?......Now that would be interesting to see!


Look up hangman performance, they have a kit to drop one in. It's expensive, but not difficult if your skills and confidence work in tandem. 

328s would be easier than 335s. Having worked on many lsx(I really enjoy the CIB pushrods) also on 3800s, they are so simple to mod. 

If the car is already 6 speed, the job is even easier. Throw in and go 400hp.






I hope that shows up as a video to clicky.

Sy


----------



## repark (Dec 18, 2020)

E92bimmer_ said:


> Thanks. Car will be back. Ill keep you guys posted 👍🏾


Having driven a car before seat belts were required, my question is whether you need all the air bags. Maybe save enough to make the job feasible.


----------



## cristy1 (Sep 22, 2021)

Your car is repairable, but I suggest getting a proper estimate because it could be high.


----------



## UpstateBMW71 (Aug 9, 2021)

Had a highway run-in with a city bus a couple years ago with my Q50S - the bus won. Damage wasn't too bad on a $19k value car and I was convinced it could be fixed... BUT the airbags went off and the insurance company instantly declared it a total loss (they don't want to fool with liability of replacing airbags and then not having them work the next time and then HUGE liability/financial risk to them). They paid me out (needed to work on them to get an extra $3000 in value - don't let them low ball you, know the value of your car) and then the instantly put it into the auction system to recoup most of their payout. 75% of that car was perfect including engine and full interior (sans airbags) so someone found value in parting it out. So in the long run it probably cost them $10k tops but have no future liability and in NY they'll recoup that in my insurance premium in only like 5 years.... Its all about the money. My 2 cents is to cut your losses and find another - mine's now a F10 535 M Sport and couldn't be happier! Happy New Year.


----------



## gkissell (Oct 29, 2019)

What’s the old saying, ‘the sum is cheaper than the parts.’

This car will never be perfect after that much damage. Lot of work and many, many parts to fix properly. You do want to fix it properly, no? 

I would take the money from insurance, and the 5K you would have spent on parts, plus the countless hours spent working on this project and find a another car.

You will have many thousands of dollars into a car with no resale value. 

I have ’rescued,’ more than one old car. (All BMW’s) Picked them up pretty cheap, put a lot of love and money into the projects. Absolutely loved the journey. But looking back at the colossal waste of money is painful. I could have outright bought a dream car, instead of throwing money at a project that is not worth half the money I put into it. Not counting my time.

Accounting for my time, 100% loss. Absolutely zero value Proposition.

If you know what you are getting into, it can be a great experience. I have two nearly complete at the moment. 😁 Mine are/where not wrecks, just neglected. And, drivable. Non driver is a whole other animal.

The advice I was always given, “it’s just a pice of tin, let it go.” When you get too sentimental about a wrecked car, you have more dollars than sense. YMMV, IMHO.

It saved your life, thank it for its service and say your goodbyes. Take it off life support and let others live through organ donation.


----------



## ThatKasper (Jan 1, 2012)

E92bimmer_ said:


> so I rear ended somebody coming home from work Which wasn’t completely my fault but I was wondering if this is going to be an easy fix or is it a total loss due to the fact that the airbags deployed but I did receive an airbag recall in the mail saying that my airbags needed to be replaced ASAP and it would be free. This is my baby and I want to do whatever to keep her.
> I would appreciate the feedback & opinions
> View attachment 1048212
> 
> ...


You're kidding about the airbags, right??? That's not how recalls work. smh. Your car is most definitely totaled. My last X5 was rear-ended by a lowlife negligent driver too but no airbags deployed. The seemingly minimal damage to the rear bumper resulted in a totalled vehicle because of the cost of parts & labor which includes wiring & electronics. BMW tech said I wouldn't want it back anyway because you can't predict what problems the accident caused would appear in the future and those costs would be out of my own pocket. 

I'd be more worried about your future financials (and driving privileges) after paying for the other person's car & possibly medical bills for life. The life-altering neck issues that tend to appear immediately after you ram them from behind with a 3,500lb projectile are real. Ask me how I know.


----------



## ThatKasper (Jan 1, 2012)

UpstateBMW71 said:


> Had a highway run-in with a city bus a couple years ago with my Q50S - the bus won. Damage wasn't too bad on a $19k value car and I was convinced it could be fixed... BUT the airbags went off and the insurance company instantly declared it a total loss (they don't want to fool with liability of replacing airbags and then not having them work the next time and then HUGE liability/financial risk to them). They paid me out (needed to work on them to get an extra $3000 in value - don't let them low ball you, know the value of your car) and then the instantly put it into the auction system to recoup most of their payout. 75% of that car was perfect including engine and full interior (sans airbags) so someone found value in parting it out. So in the long run it probably cost them $10k tops but have no future liability and in NY they'll recoup that in my insurance premium in only like 5 years.... Its all about the money. My 2 cents is to cut your losses and find another - mine's now a F10 535 M Sport and couldn't be happier! Happy New Year.


Same. Got rear ended & no airbags deployed but the cost of parts & repair was more than 50% of the value of my E70 X5 MSport which is an automatic total (it immediately went to auction as well). Stuck to my guns on the value vs. the corrupt adjustors to get enough to pay off the vehicle plus a large amount over & ended up with my dream F85 X5M.


----------



## PHQALL (Oct 12, 2021)

E92bimmer_ said:


> so I rear ended somebody coming home from work Which wasn’t completely my fault but I was wondering if this is going to be an easy fix or is it a total loss due to the fact that the airbags deployed but I did receive an airbag recall in the mail saying that my airbags needed to be replaced ASAP and it would be free. This is my baby and I want to do whatever to keep her.
> I would appreciate the feedback & opinions
> View attachment 1048212
> 
> ...


----------



## PHQALL (Oct 12, 2021)

If they fit, I have the 2 front bags from a 06 330i.


----------

